# Kochkunst 300+



## Gott92 (7. August 2008)

Huhu ich bin am Koch skillen, habs jetzt auf 300 und frage mich wo ich es weiter lernen kann

wisst ihr es? ja?^^ woo?^^



mfg


----------



## LifeisPain (7. August 2008)

Kochbuch kaufen, wo guck bei buffed.de


----------



## Gott92 (7. August 2008)

da gabs irgendwie kein passendes


----------



## Thaielb (8. August 2008)

Gott92 schrieb:


> da gabs irgendwie kein passendes




Gib mal Meisterkochbuch in der Datenbank ein. Da steht dann, dass man das - je nach dem zu welcher Fraktion zu gehörst - entweder in der Ehrenfeste oder in Thrallmar im Gasthaus kaufen kann. Um genau zu sein, bei der Allianz ist es der Koch in der Küche.
Der Wirt am Tresen gibt Dir auch gleich das erste Rezept (Heißer Hetzer). Die Tierchen, die Du für das Fleisch brauchts findest Du südlich der Ehrenfeste hinter der Absturzstelle des Zeppellin.


----------



## Gott92 (9. August 2008)

danke :-*


----------

